# Wader Alteration



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

Does anyone know if neprene waders can be altered to fit? If so where can I get that done? Im 5'6" and my waders are too tall.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have never heard of a way to do what you want.
I would think the cost to waterproof would be to high.
There are waders that will fit you at places like Cabela's.


----------



## jsfano (Jun 23, 2010)

I didnt think so. I was hoping there was but I guess not. Well Ill just put up with this til I can come up with the cash for a new pair. Thank you Grandpa D!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Do yourself a favor and get a pair of breathables. You will never miss them old neos again.


----------

